# Staying social/making new friends sophomore year in college?



## MarkTwain (Mar 16, 2011)

So here's the backstory:
Freshman year was solid. I lived in a dorm, made friends w/ a bunch of kids on my hall and for the most part enjoyed my freshman year. It was fun, and as a whole I probably had/have more friends than in high school.

The problem is that not nearly as many are "close" friends. I really only had two people who I was really good friends with. One of those, my former roommate, is now living w/ different people (though same apartment complex as me). 

The other I am no longer on speaking terms with after he was a complete assholse to me. It's complicated shit I don't really want to bore you all with :dry:

Anyways, so I'm rooming with two guys who I'm friends with, but I'm not close w/ them very much at all. All of my other friends acquaintances live in various, scattered parts of the city (all of us are in off campus apartments now).

I feel very isolated and out of touch. Most people have developed that core group of 3-4 friends they're really close with. I'm not in a frat or anything like that. And even though (what I thought was) my close group of friends are right above me, it's not like I wanna impose and just be in their apartment all the time, that would just get annoying.

So my plea for advice is this, for all you college-experienced folks: What's a good way for me to meet new people and stay social now that I'm not living on campus/on the same floor as a bunch of my friends?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Join things that interest you. If you like it, there's bound to be a club for it in college. When I transferred my sophomore year to a new college and commuted, it was tough as hell making new friends, but I did it. I'm not very close, but I do have a ton of them. If I did live on or near campus, I probably would've made a lot of close friends, but I'll find that out this semester. 

Or try new things that you would think would be cool. I'm not really sure what you're into though...Also, get a job on campus if the club thing doesn't work out. Just be friendly to people, but don't be a suck-up.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Believe it or not, making friends in college tends to be ridiculously easy and happens mostly on its own, even after freshman year. Some of my closest friends are people I didn't meet until my sophomore or junior year. You'll meet people in your classes, you'll meet friends of friends, you'll meet people when you go out on the weekends. The thing about freshman year is that you mainly just befriend whoever's around you (living near you, in your classes, etc) and not necessarily because they are the best friends for you. The fact that some of those friends have drifted is totally normal and you shouldn't be too concerned about it.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Definitely join ylthings. Also, pretend you have all the friends you need. You won't come off as desperate!


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

just be yourself and join activities you like it will give you solid grounds with most people


----------



## MarkTwain (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya, I guess I just gotta pick a club and try to get involved.
Problem is, I go to a big state school where there are literally hundreds of clubs to choose from. Way too many. I have no idea really which one to choose either. *Sigh...

My roommates are never here, and I've basically hung out with almost everyone I know within my first week of being here. As much as I hate to say it, I almost wished I had joined a frat. I hope to God I'm not gonna be bored this whole year.

But thanks for the help, everyone who commented!


----------



## mollyowens (Aug 13, 2011)

What cause are you passionate about? Join a volunteer organization that you believe in, and you'll meet people with similar values. Also, you'll all actually be working toward something, so you won't have that sort of desperate, listless air of people who just joined a club to get themselves out of the house.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

You're the one with "Stay young, go dancing." in your sig, _you _tell _us_ XD


----------



## MarkTwain (Mar 16, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> You're the one with "Stay young, go dancing." in your sig, _you _tell _us_ XD


you got me haha. My mood fluctuates, maybe I need to update my sig to match it too lol

PS I ended up joining an organization via a friend's recommendation. I like it so far...


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkTwain said:


> you got me haha. My mood fluctuates, maybe I need to update my sig to match it too lol
> 
> PS I ended up joining an organization via a friend's recommendation. I like it so far...


I totally understand, I'm probably an undiagnosed bi-polar or something lol

PS: that's awesome, any people that seem like friends material there?


----------



## MarkTwain (Mar 16, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> PS: that's awesome, any people that seem like friends material there?


 Could be, they're all nice people. Definitely should be a good way to meet more people tho


----------

